# Kittens



## djengizz (Oct 13, 2008)

We have new kittens since a few days and although they are crazy and hard to photograph when they are not sleeping I tried to make some portraits:

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6



​


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 13, 2008)

omg those are the best cat portraits I have seen  they are so incredibly cute and those cute expressions are just adorable :mrgreen:


----------



## esszeeeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Wonderful series of shots !


----------



## glow (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello fellow cat lover! I loooooove #1 and #3! In the third one, its like he's winking at you! I remember how ornery my 4 were when they were that young.


----------



## djengizz (Oct 14, 2008)

@Hobbes: Thanks, their cuteness really helps in getting nice pictures. It's like a model that always looks good. If they could only sit still long enough to capture it .
@esszeeeye: Thank you!
@glow: Wow four cats, that must be crazy sometimes. I looked through your post to see if I could find them but I only found a picture of Diamond.


----------



## jeffie7 (Oct 14, 2008)

those are some really good shots!

wow, speaking of cats, my cat is to the right of my monitor sitting up and is going in and out of sleep swaying side to side. I might have to catch her lol.


----------



## pez (Oct 15, 2008)

Superb kitten shots- and great kittens! I want one.


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 15, 2008)

These are absolutely fantastic kitten shots!


----------



## jeroen (Oct 27, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 27, 2008)

AWWWW!!!!  They're all so adorable!  Great shots!  Love several of them but #1 & 3 are my favs.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 28, 2008)

djengizz said:


> @Hobbes: Thanks, their cuteness really helps in getting nice pictures. It's like a model that always looks good. If they could only sit still long enough to capture it .




hahaha yeah they are always hyper. its like they are high on sugar 24/7 :mrgreen: and I think thats what makes them so damn cute and makes you want to take  a million pics of them


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 28, 2008)

I love that last shot! It is so amazing. It makes me want to own one.


----------



## djengizz (Oct 28, 2008)

@jeffie7: Funny when they do that. Fall asleep in the middle of something. My kittens even fall asleep in the middle of a play fight.
@pez: Sorry, these are taken .
@Lyncca: Thanks!
@jeroen: Bedankt man, groet uit Leiden .
@A&A Lane: Thanks, #1 is my fav too.
@Hobbes: Hmmm, a million blurry pictures .
@cherry30: Get one, they make good companions.


----------

